# Goggle lens color



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

What color lens/goggles would be ideal for breckenridge? which is mostly cloudly but it has its fair share of bright and sunny days. Any and all suggestions are welcomed


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

rose is the best


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

ok so this wouldn't be good? http://www.skiwarehouse.com/images/SPY_Soldier_08.jpg
the one with the silver or gold mirror lenses


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Bronze/Silver and Bronze/Gold are both 10% VLT. Bluebird only.

Spy: Persimmon/Blue Spectra (36%), Persimmon/Silver (30%), Rose/Silver (38%), Blue/Orange Spectra (51%), Yellow/Blue Spectra (60%).

Smith: Platinum Mirror (25%), Blue Mirror (33%) Ignitor Mirror (35%), Sensor Mirror (70%), Gold Sensor Mirror (70%).

Oakley: VR50 Emerald Iridium (30%), Pink Iridium (57%?), HIPersimmon (63%), NOT Blue Iridium or VR28 Black Iridium like their VLT chart would suggest (Oakley's whole VLT chart seems funky).


----------

